# PB G4 12" Alu ........ chapeau !!!



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

12/5 : commande de 2 PB Alu 12" Superdrive - 640 Mb RAM
14/5 : réception de la commande, check du matos, install et config ... +/- 1H30 pour découvrir les bêtes...
... elles sont magnifiques...!!! Rien à redire !!!
15/5 au matin : petit training pour les filles du marketing qui doivent les utiliser pour des présentations....
15/5 après-midi : présentation produits filmée en DV - transfert dans iMovie - petit montage avec effets et musique - transfert dans iDVD - DVD gravé !
15/5 en fin d'après-midi : show !!! L'assistance est subjuguée...
Résultat : 3 PB à commander en plus (dont 1 pour moi pour les tests ... hihi !!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)...
Conclusion : un seul mot : SUPERBE machine, superbe OS et superbes iApplis !!!
ps : c'est vrai que ça chauffe un peu du côté gauche, mais pas plus qu'avec mes IBM A31 - R31 et X30....
...Merci Apple !!!


----------



## einqui (16 Mai 2003)

The big HIMSELF!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Heureux de voir que tu es seduit par l'Alu 12" qui est ma premiere machine APPLE et dont je suis tres satisfait.
Quant a la chaleur du cote gauche : c'est son petit coeur qu'on sent


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par einqui:</font><hr /> * The big HIMSELF!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quant a la chaleur du cote gauche : c'est son petit coeur qu'on sent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]








 ... c'est bien dit ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... je n'y avais pas pensé !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés einqui et passe une excellente journée...!


----------



## maousse (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 12/5 : commande de 2 PB Alu 12" Superdrive - 640 Mb RAM
14/5 : réception de la commande, check du matos, install et config ... +/- 1H30 pour découvrir les bêtes...
... elles sont magnifiques...!!! Rien à redire !!!
15/5 au matin : petit training pour les filles du marketing qui doivent les utiliser pour des présentations....
15/5 après-midi : présentation produits filmée en DV - transfert dans iMovie - petit montage avec effets et musique - transfert dans iDVD - DVD gravé !
15/5 en fin d'après-midi : show !!! L'assistance est subjuguée...
Résultat : 3 PB à commander en plus (dont 1 pour moi pour les tests ... hihi !!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)...
Conclusion : un seul mot : SUPERBE machine, superbe OS et superbes iApplis !!!
ps : c'est vrai que ça chauffe un peu du côté gauche, mais pas plus qu'avec mes IBM A31 - R31 et X30....
...Merci Apple !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












* 

[/QUOTE]il dit ça , il dit ça.... en fait, il a laissé kernic et panel faire le boulot ... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tant d'efficacité, ça ne trompe pas !

(Et les filles du marketing, pas besoin de powerbook pour les subjuguer, on en connait un autre qui a un coeur tout chaud du côté gauche....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )

bonne journée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

hihi ! Salut maousse ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça fait tout drôle de se croiser dans un forum technique...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Excellente journée pour toi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

Arrrfffffff !!!!! Les applis qui trépignent dans le dock quand on clique dessus... c'est trop !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









...et l'agrandissement du dock (que j'ai mis au maxi pour la frime........) !!! ... le grand vertige !


----------



## einqui (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 








 ... c'est bien dit ça !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ... je n'y avais pas pensé !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Amitiés einqui et passe une excellente journée...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci, merci

C'est ton premier contact avec OSX ? Ca en jette hein... Les filles adorent ca........ Enfin, il parait!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par einqui:</font><hr /> * 
C'est ton premier contact avec OSX ? Ca en jette hein... Les filles adorent ca........ Enfin, il parait!!!!   * 

[/QUOTE]
Tout premier contact avec OSX !!! J'étais un irréductible convaincu de 9.1 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais quand j'ai constaté que tous les périphériques (HDD externe, scanner, imprimante, souris memory stick Sony etc... ...) avaient été reconnus automatiquement et fonctionnaient parfaitement, j'en suis resté sur le c...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Quant aux filles du marketing à qui j'ai fait découvrir l'engin (je parle du PB, bien entendu !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) - rien que des gloussements de bonheur et de joie... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ma devise sera : "nulle part sans mon PB !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...et puis, le dock .... trop cool !!!


----------



## einqui (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />*
Mais quand j'ai constaté que tous les périphériques (HDD externe, scanner, imprimante, souris memory stick Sony etc... ...) avaient été reconnus automatiquement et fonctionnaient parfaitement, j'en suis resté sur le c...!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*

[/QUOTE]

Oui, je crois que c'est pour ca que je vais acheter un Mac a ma Môman.


----------



## @ybee (16 Mai 2003)

TheBig, il état temps que tu t'y mettes à OS X, non mais ;-)

Sinon, ceoncernant le 12", j'ai reçu le mien hier (il a fallu + de temps que TheBig, mais c'était un BTO...)

Il est effectivement génial, et je suis content d'avoir pu trouver une alliance entre la taille et portabilité de mon iBook 2 et un proco G4 et ce qui va avec...

Chapeau !

Je n'ai pas de remarques à faire, si ce n'est que oui il chauffe, mais ce ne m'a pas non plus dérangé... C'est un G4, pas un 603, faut bien que ça tourne ;-)


----------



## powerbook867 (16 Mai 2003)

C'est bien petit tout de même un 12 pouces ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * C'est bien petit tout de même un 12 pouces ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pas du tout ! surtout qu'à 90 % de son temps, il va être rattaché soit à un 21" trinitron (pour travailler dessus), soit à un beamer (pour les présentations itinérantes) ... on voulait justement un engin qui soit ultra-mobile, ultra-portable et relativement costaud ... je crois qu'avec le PB 12" on a le meilleur compromis qui soit ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et en plus ... il en jette avec son dock tournoyant !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par @ybee:</font><hr /> * TheBig, il état temps que tu t'y mettes à OS X, non mais ;-)
* 

[/QUOTE]
...vieux motard que jamais... hihi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Et pourtant, j'étais bien décidé à finir mes jours avec 0S9.1.....


----------



## einqui (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
Et pourtant, j'étais bien décidé à finir mes jours avec 0S9.1..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah la la, ce manque de volonte!!!


----------



## samdebecte (16 Mai 2003)

hehe......

On voit que tu n'as pas encore gouté au Powerbook 17
Dommage.....
Le powerbook 12  pouces te semblerait bien fade


----------



## Sir (16 Mai 2003)

Je serais content moi avec un 12" ! Na!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mai 2003)

Amitiés, Sir !!!!!
...ça faisait bien longtemps qu'on ne s'était plus croisé...!!!


----------



## Sir (16 Mai 2003)

Amitiés, the big
Si tout va bien j'ai un alu 12" en septembre ...


----------



## Sir (16 Mai 2003)

Heureux de te retrouver , the big


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Amitiés, the big
Si tout va bien j'ai un alu 12" en septembre ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
...Tout ira bien !!! Je croise les doigts pour toi !!!


----------



## powerbook867 (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr /> * 
...Tout ira bien !!! Je croise les doigts pour toi !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Hors sujet ! Allez boire un verre au bar.....


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2003)

Y me plaît bien aussi ce 12"... Alors arrêtez s'il vous plaît de faire envie aux autres!...


----------



## Sir (17 Mai 2003)

Revends ton imac et prends un pb 12" !


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Revends ton imac et prends un pb 12" !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ben non justement... je veux pas vendre mon iMac... Je veux les deux... D'ailleurs je ne vends jamais mes Macs...


----------



## Sir (17 Mai 2003)

Ok , je ne savais pas !


----------



## powerbook867 (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Ok , je ne savais pas !  * 

[/QUOTE]

va voir a l Fnac du côté de l'alu17!!!!
Tu vas en tomber par terre......


----------



## Sir (18 Mai 2003)

Je l'ai deja vu depuis bien longtemps ! Il est bien mais franchement je ferais quoi avec ce 17 " , il me servirait qu'a frimer donc c pas pour moi ! Le 12" me conviendra très bien ! 
Sir .


----------



## powerbook867 (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SirMacGregor:</font><hr /> * Je l'ai deja vu depuis bien longtemps ! Il est bien mais franchement je ferais quoi avec ce 17 " , il me servirait qu'a frimer donc c pas pour moi ! Le 12" me conviendra très bien ! 
Sir .
* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui c'est l'ideal pour faire des cartes de visites de pauvre sur photoshop 4.0 ...


----------



## Sir (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * 

Oui c'est l'ideal pour faire des cartes de visites de pauvre sur photoshop 4.0 ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les tiennes de cartes de visites ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par powerbook867:</font><hr /> * 

Oui c'est l'ideal pour faire des cartes de visites de pauvre sur photoshop 4.0 ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Merci de me rappeller qu'il faut absolument que je fasse les miennes ...


----------



## _stef_ (18 Mai 2003)

&gt;Oui c'est l'ideal pour faire des cartes de visites de pauvre sur photoshop 4.0

powerbook867 , c'est fou combien tu peux etre infect... t'as beau ponctuer tes messages d'un " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ", ca n'y change rien.
Fais quelque chose


----------



## Sir (18 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par _stef_:</font><hr /> * &gt;Oui c'est l'ideal pour faire des cartes de visites de pauvre sur photoshop 4.0

powerbook867 , c'est fou combien tu peux etre infect... t'as beau ponctuer tes messages d'un " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ", ca n'y change rien.
Fais quelque chose    * 

[/QUOTE]

Tous contre toi powerbook867 .


----------



## samdebecte (19 Mai 2003)

si tu considère le pb 17 comme moyen de frime, alors effectivement tu n'en as pas besoin

Moi je trouve cette machine excellente. Et je ne m'en sers par pour frimer mais avec un grand plaisir


----------



## Sir (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par samdebecte:</font><hr /> * si tu considère le pb 17 comme moyen de frime, alors effectivement tu n'en as pas beso

* 

[/QUOTE]

Ptite rectification -----&gt; Je parlais pour powerbook 867 c tout .
Sinon je la trouves aussi excellente !!! 
Sir.


----------



## iMax (19 Mai 2003)

J'adore mon 12'. Il impressionne plein de monde, aussi bien sur l'aspect extérieur (design, poid, taille) que sur l'OS...

Un des trucs qui impressionne le plus les PCistes, c'est que je puisse imprimer sur n'importe quelle imprimante du réseau -via wifi bien sur- et ce, sans aucun driver, le tout en 2min chrono 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça m'impressionne moi-même parfois ce OS X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chapeau Apple


----------



## melaure (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par iMax:</font><hr /> *Un des trucs qui impressionne le plus les PCistes, c'est que je puisse imprimer sur n'importe quelle imprimante du réseau -via wifi bien sur- et ce, sans aucun driver, le tout en 2min chrono  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui enfin pas toutes quand même !!! Je n'ai jamais pu utiliser les Lasers Fujitsu de mon ancien client ...


----------



## Sir (19 Mai 2003)

Fais la démo melaure !


----------



## iMax (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Oui enfin pas toutes quand même !!! Je n'ai jamais pu utiliser les Lasers Fujitsu de mon ancien client ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Certes... Mais force est d'avouer qu'il en connait un paquet (du moins, les plus courantes)
Il a reconnu toutes les imprimantes du réseau (des HP pour la plupart)


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2003)

Pour les imprimantes HP c'est sans soucis. 

J'ai même pu utiliser un gros centre d'impression Canon, le ir5000i.






Ce truc fait tout y compris envoyer des mails. Il y a des PPD pour les versions d'OS X. Très bien fait !


----------



## woulf (21 Mai 2003)

Sympa cette imprimante et puis c'est un modèle transportable, y'a des roulettes, on dirait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le prix doit être à peine plus cher qu'un alu 17' aussi, je parie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blague à part, c'est vrai que l'impression dont vous nous relatez les expériences est plutôt bluffante, on dirait...


bon, il sort quand cet alu 15', parce que mon vieux titanium part samedi..........


----------



## MacArthur74 (21 Mai 2003)

j'ai l'impression qu'il va falloir attendre encore quelques semaines ...


----------

